# Bronx Zoo Reptile House



## Carnicero (Jun 12, 2013)

Went to the zoo on Sunday I try and go a couple times a year. Took a few pics in the Reptile House. Got some of the croc and lace monitors, crocodiles, anaconda, some pythons and gaboon viper cuddled up with a gabino viper which is a hybrid between a gaboon and rhino viper. First time i heard of em but it was beautiful. They had a bunch of lil baby Mertens water monitors i forgot to get but they plan on doing a special exhibit on them in the Fall when they grow up which sounds nice.


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice os it still free on Wednesday got to take my kids uo there again

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 12, 2013)

yup its still free on wendsdays they just ask for an optional donation. such an awesome place to spend the day.


----------

